# 1st Appointment for eggshare @ CRM London



## wannabe2012mummy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have my first appointment for eggshare at CRM London on thursday 8th March, 

Wondering if anyone else has shared there 

i am excited but nervous haing had IVF before i know what a rollercoaster it can be

However exciting news as i got engaged yesterday so already feel it's going to be a positive year 

Grace x


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello there


I Egg shared at CRM London during June/July 2010. I got my BFP first time and now have a healthy beautiful 10mth old boy! 


They are a fantastic friendly modern clinic. I travelled from scotland for my treatment as i was recommended CRM by a friend. Two friends actually...1 who now has 1year old twins and the other a 10mth old baby girl. All 3 of us were sucessful egg sharers. Infact my friend who had the girl is back at CRM already having her 2nd round of treatment for another baby. I have no complaints what so ever about CRM. They were super fast at getting the ball rolling. After first app it all went 100 miles per hour. My tests came back & i was accepted within 3-4wks, matching also by then and started on the very same cycle!


Iv fallen pregnant naturally THREE times since the birth of my son 10mths ago. sadly 2 i mc but i am currently pregnant again with everything crossed!   


Best of luck at CRM London they really are a great team there.  x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on your engagement!

Don't have any experience with CRM - we are looking to egg sharing @ the lister.  Hope your appointment goes well on the 8th - are you doing blood tests or meeting a consultant etc on that date?  xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

snowwhite44 said:


> but i am currently pregnant again with everything crossed!


*CROSSED CROSSED* XX


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

I had my 1st consultation on the 11th jan at crm and ive already been accepted ,matched and im starting tx next month !!! i was matched the day before my prostap injection was to be done so just missed this cycle  , its all happened so quick. Every1 at the clinic has been lovely an so far so good


----------



## tel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

hello,
I egg shared at CRM back in 2009 and have a lovely 2 year old from our first go, we was happy with everything there especially how quick it all was so much so we went back for round 2 and now have baby #2 on the way! 


Good luck and congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ladies

Iam too with CRM LOndon and have first app in 30th.. Very nervous but glad to read positive experiences above. 

I am due on around 6th may so I am assuming if I am accepted I will start June? I really am nervous about being accepted I have no hereditary diseases in family but I just know my luck!

Nervous! Xzz


----------

